# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الكلمة وأثرها في صناعة الخير أو الشر البلاء موكل بالمنطق...!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*الكلمة وأثرها في صناعة الخير أو الشر < البلاء موكل بالمنطق > ..*
*
*

*اختيار الألفاظ الدالة على التفاؤل من مطالب شريعة الإسلام الجالبة لكل خير لهذا الإنسان في تاريخ قصة حياته ..*
*
*
*والألفاظ روح المعاني ، ولها تأثير في السلب والإيجاب ، وتحسين اللفظ واختيار المعاني : باب عظيم اعتنى به الأكابر والعلماء ، وله شواهد كثيرة في السنة ، وهو من خاصية أهل التعقل والفطنة ..*
*
*
*وقلَّما أَبْصَرَتْ عَيْنَاكَ ذَا لَقَبٍ ... إلاَّ وَمَعْنَاهُ إن فَكَّرتَ في لَقَبِهْ*
*
*
*وقد يستشكل هذا من لم يفهم هذه الدلائل والإشارات ، ويظن أنها معارضة للقدر ، وليس في ذلك إشكال ؛ فإنَّ مسبب الأسباب جعل لهذه المناسبات مقتضيات ، وجعل اجتماعها على هذا الوجه الخاص موجباً لذلك الاقتضاء ..*
*
*
*وقد أشارت الشريعة إلى ذلك ، والأخبار المنقولة عن الصحابة وغيرهم تلمح إلى هذا المبحث الأصيل .. ومن ذلك :*
*ما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان لا يحب الاسم القبيح ، ويكرهه جداً من الأشخاص والأماكن والقبائل والجبال .. حتى أنه مر في مسير له بين جبلين فسأل عن اسمهما فقيل له فاضح ومخز ، فعدل عنهما ولم يمر بينهما ، وكان شديد الاعتناء بذلك ، ويحث على تغيير الأسماء التي تحمل المعاني السيئة إلى الحسنة ..* 
*
*
*ومن تأمل السنة وجد معاني في الأسماء مرتبطة بها حتى كأن معانيها مأخوذة منها ، وكأن الأسماء مشتقة من معانيها .. وانظر إلى فقه ، وفراسة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في قوله : ( أسلم سالمها الله ، وغفار غفر الله لها ، وعصية عصت الله ) ..* 
*
*
*ولـمَّـا جاء سهيل بن عمرو يوم الصلح ، قال : ( سهل أمركم )، وقوله لبريدة لما سأله عن اسمه فقال : بريدة قال : ( يا أبا بكر برد أمرنا) ، ثم قال : ممن أنت قال من أسلم فقال لأبي بكر ( سلمنا ) ..*
*
*
*وجعل دلائل الأسماء أصلاً في عبارة الرؤيا ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( رأيت كأنا في دار عقبة بن رافع ، فأتينا برطب من رطب ابن طالب ، فأولت العاقبة لنا في الدنيا والرفعة ، وأن ديننا قد طاب ) ..*
*
*
*ومن تأثير الاسم في المسمى حديث سعيد بن المسيب عن أبيه عن جده قال أتيت إلى النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فقال ( ما اسمك ؟ قلت حزن ، فقال أنت سهل ) قال لا أغير اسماً سمانيه أبي ، قال ابن المسيب : فما زالت تلك الحزونة فينا بعدُ ..*
*
*
*ولـمَّـا سأل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه رجلاً : ما اسمك قال جمرة !! ،قال: ابن من ؟ قال : ابن شهاب ، قال : ممن ؟ قال : من الحرقة ، قال : أين مسكنك ؟ قال: بحرة النار !! قال: بأيتها ؟ قال : بذات لظى !! قال عمر : أدرك أهلك فقد احترقوا ، فكان كما قال عمر..* 
*
*
*وفقه الكلمة والقول ، واختيار أحسنها وزمانها علم حسن ينبغي فهمه ودراسته ، لما في ذلك من أثر في الدعوة والواقع والحياة .. فكم من كلمة قيلت كانت سبباً في حصول خير ، أو حصول شر ، وقد قيل :*
*
*
*احذر لسانك أن يقول فتبتلى ... إن البلاء موكل بالمنطق !!* 
*
*
*ومن البلاء الحاصل بالقول : قول الشيخ البائس الذي عاده النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فرأى عليه حمى فقال : ( لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله ) فقال: بل حمى تفور على شيخ كبير تزيره القبور ، فقال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( فنعم ) فمات الرجل بتركه لتفاؤله بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ..*
*
*
*ومن العبر التي شاهدها العقلاء في تأثير الكلمة .. قول المؤمل الشاعر :*
*
*
*شف المؤملَ يومَ الحيرة النظرُ ... ليت المؤملَ لم يُخلقْ له نظــرُ*
*فلم يلبث ذلك المسكين إلا يسيراً حتى أصابه العمى !! ..* 
*
*
*ولما نزل الحسين وأصحابه بكربلاء سأل عن اسمها فقيل : ( كربلاء ) فقال : ( كرب وبلاء ) .. ولما وقفت حليمة السعدية على عبد المطلب تسأله رضاع رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، قال لها: من أنت ؟ قالت امرأة من بني سعد، قال : فما اسمك قالت حليمة فقال : بخ بخ سعد وحلم ، هاتان خلتان فيهما غناء الدهر .*
*
*
*وقال عوانة بن الحكم : لما دعا ابن الزبير إلى نفسه ، قام عبد الله بن مطيع ليبايع ، فقبض عبد الله بن الزبير يده وقال لعبيد الله علي بن أبي طالب : قم فبايع ، فقال عبيد الله : قم يا مصعب فبايع ، فقام فبايع ، فقال الناس : أبى أن يبايع ابن مطيع ، وبايع مصعباً !! ليجدن في أمره صعوبة !! ..*
*وقال سلمة ابن محارب : نزل الحجاج دير قرة ، ونزل عبد الرحمن بن الأشعث دير الجماجم ، فقال الحجاج : استقر الأمر في يدي ، وتجمجم به أمره ، والله لأقتلنه !! .*
*
*
*فحفظ المنطق وتخير الألفاظ : من توفيق الله للعبد ، ومن ذلك الأمنية المتفائلة يـُحصّل بها العبد خيراً وبركة ، وبضدها التشاؤم والحسرات .. وهذا الفقه للكلمة وتأثيرها ووقتها ، ومتى تقال ، ومتى تصان .. باب عظيم النفع ، وقصة تاريخ لتجارب العقلاء والحكماء ، والسعيد من وعظ بغيره ، وجنب الفتن .

حسن بن محمد الحملي.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك .
أصل هذه القاعدة مأخوذه من بعض النصوص ، منها : ما جاء في الصحيح عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : إنا ليلة الجمعة في المسجد إذ جاء رجل من الأنصار فقال :  لو أن رجل وجد مع امرأته رجل فتكلم جلدتموه أو قتل قتلتموه وإن سكت سكت على غيظ والله لأسألن عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فلما كان من الغد أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فسأله فقال لو أن رجلا وجد مع امرأته رجلا فتكلم جلدتموه أو قتل قتلتموه أو سكت سكت على غيظ فقال اللهم افتح وجعل يدعو فنزلت آية اللعان { والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم } هذه الآيات فابتلى به ذلك الرجل من بين الناس فجاء هو وامرأته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فتلاعنا فشهد الرجل أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين ثم لعن الخامسة أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين فذهبت لتلعن فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم مه فأبت فلعنت فلما أدبرا قال لعلها أن تجيء به أسود جعدا فجاءت به أسود جعدا .قال ابن حجر ـ وغيره ـ في الفتح : ال ويحتمل أن يكون لم يقع له شيء من ذلك لكن اتفق أنه وقع في نفسه إرادة الاطلاع على الحكم فابتلى به كما يقال : البلاء موكل بالمنطق ومن ثم قال : إن الذي سألتك عنه قد ابتليت به وقد وقع في حديث ابن عمر عند مسلم في قصة العجلاني فقال : أرأيت أن وجد رجل مع امرأته رجلا فإن تكلم به تكلم بأمر عظيم وأن سكت سكت على مثل ذلك وفي حديث ابن مسعود عنده أيضا : إن تكلم جلدتموه أو قتل قتلتموه وأن سكت سكت على غيظ . وهذه أتم الروايات في هذا المعنى ....أهـ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وأذكر أنني قد اختلفت مع بعض إخواني في ضبط الكلمة : ( مُوكَل ) أو ( مُوَكَّل ) . ويبدو صحتهما جميعا ، وإن كان الأشهر على الألسنة : الثاني ، والله أعلم .

----------

